

Visual Studio for GameDev: New Partnerships with Unity, Unreal Engine and Cocos2d - rockdiesel
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2015/04/17/visual-studio-for-game-development-new-partnerships-with-unity-unreal-engine-and-cocos2d.aspx

======
sillyryan
I have been waiting for this announcement!

